# PLEASE HELP ME I WANT TO LIVE .....



## IBS-MIZAN (Mar 8, 2015)

i am mizan rahman, age: 27, gender: male, hight: 5.6, weight: very low about 46 kg from bangladesh. 
sir, i have been suffering from huge gas,acidity and mucus from 5 years.gas movinig my hole body just like legs, hands ,shoulder and waist.when gas passing in my legs and hands i fielling that ants walks in my leg and hands.my mouth always tested sour or bitter. 
when i drink water then some water come back from my abdomen and this water contains clear mucus just like look hair jell. i am sure that liquid and gas thickend right side in m y lower abdomen 
when i pressing the right side of my abdomen that i felling in my hand that gas and liquid moving. my stool pesty (not hard not loose) contain with mucus and oily.stool could not clear my rectum.

i appointed many gatrologes doctor in my country but they could not help much. they said that it is ibs.most of them prescribed me esomiprazole and mevabrine hydrocloride. i also took them last 1 years. it helped few such as it reduce loose motion. but gas could not remove from my abdomen. i tested endoscopy, clonos copy, xray, cbc(blood),stool,ultra sound graphy,bilirubin+sgpt(blood),hgpt (blood), tuberculin/tb , but all test were normal. onle ttg (tissue transglutaminase ) is 115.7 which is more than normal vatu. 
please help me sir.how can i cure such as fatal desease???? 
md. mizan rahman


----------



## ShaneM (Nov 12, 2014)

Assuming you actually have Irritable Bowel Syndrome, and not something else; your life is not in danger. Ibs is not a fatal condition - it should also be noted that gas can only travel through your colon, it can't move into any other part of your body. If you are having strange feelings in your arms and legs, that's not gas; that's a completely separate issue.


----------



## IBS-MIZAN (Mar 8, 2015)

shaneM,yes i knew that but really i say to you that i am feeling gas moving in my legs and hands after all my whole body .When i pressing in legs where I feels gas , gas came from my mouth. i am sure it is gas and clear thik mucus which always stay in my right side of abdomen. I searched google.com and found there are many people whose gas moving all body.
dear sir do you know how can i free from this deases? and my stools always pasty and Gary.
please help me......


----------



## ShaneM (Nov 12, 2014)

Regardless of what you read on Google; gas cannot be present in any other part of your body aside from the colon. The issue you have regarding mucus is also not a common factor of irritable bowel syndrome. If you have had every test done that you listed up above, and you found no conclusive results, then I'm not sure what the problem could be. We do have trillions of bacteria within our digestive system that play a vital role in the digestive process; if you have taken antibiotics or medicine of the sort you may have upset your bacteria. Google how to improve your gut flora, and try that solution. Honestly though I can't say whether your condition is irritable bowel syndrome or not; it sounds much different.


----------

